
Show HN: A Node.js and electron based image viewer for Mac, Windows and Linux - sachinchoolur
https://github.com/sachinchoolur/lightgallery-desktop/tree/master
======
brudgers
Recently:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11776321](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11776321)

